

PG on Y Combinator - drm237
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/paul-graham-on-.html
aul is a great guy and has built a huge following in the startup community. I have a lot of respect for him and what he has done. Y Combinator is a great story. Paul agreed to share some details with me. Here it is live and uncut.
======
joshwa
Other one you can't talk about == Parakey?

~~~
far33d
Wasn't there some article somewhere that mentioned a rumor about textpayme
getting bought by amazon?

~~~
dfranke
I haven't heard that, but it would make sense, considering Amazon's release of
the Flexible Payment Service.

------
Neoryder
hmmm? PG's a serial entrepreneur? really? no disrespect meant but really?

EDIT:saw speling mistakes

~~~
pg
Depends whether you count YC as a startup. It is in some ways, isn't in
others.

~~~
dfranke
Why does it matter? I don't think entrepreneur implies startup. Someone who
starts a restaurant and then a dry cleaner and then a hair salon is still a
serial entrepreneur.

~~~
rms
Entrepreneur implies starting a business. All startups are businesses. But not
all businesses are startups.

A start-up differs from a business because it is intended to scale really
quickly. That's what the 5 million in VC cash is for.

~~~
dfranke
Yes, I thought an understanding of all of the above was implicit in my post.
Did you mean to dispute something I said, or just clarify my point?

~~~
rms
I'm sorry, I misread your post ... so you can take my post as a clarification.
:)

------
brlewis
"We have no idea if it will work." Those are always the most exciting
ventures.

